# Piggy Numa's Furry Inflation Funhouse  (13+ RP)



## DatArtistNuma (May 8, 2016)

Welcome to Piggy Numa's Furry Inflation FunHouse. I am DatArtistNuma, aka Piggy Numa, and I'm the main host. This place is where inflation fans come to talk to one another and blow each other up, no questions asked.

Rules:

1. Please behave. No threats, rude comments, or anything else like that, or I'll block you from this thread.

2. Right now I'm keeping this at a PG-13 rating. I'm not really into rule 34 in my Roleplaying. However, puffy nipples and genitalia is prehibited.

3. No requests here please. This is a RP area, not a free art thread.

4. Everybody can inflate and pop with no limits cause the law of physics do not apply here. Only toon physics.

Have fun. ^_^


----------



## DatArtistNuma (May 8, 2016)

Here's what i look like as my fursona. www.furaffinity.net: Piggy Numa mini ref sheet by DatArtistNuma


----------



## Spiralsongreturns (May 8, 2016)

(can i join?  )


----------



## DatArtistNuma (May 8, 2016)

Spiralsongreturns said:


> (can i join?  )


Sure


----------



## Spiralsongreturns (May 8, 2016)

(so, would you like to start? if not, do you have a setting for us?)


----------



## DatArtistNuma (May 8, 2016)

Piggy Numa: Welcome to the Funhouse! It's good to see you here.


----------



## Spiralsongreturns (May 9, 2016)

*Michelle walks by and sees the pig* Michelle: ...hey, long time no see... i guess? *shrugs* i guess running this funhouse is your temp. job at the moment? *looks at the odd building* so... Funhouse... you got a mirror room?


----------



## DatArtistNuma (May 10, 2016)

Numa: Of course, my shark friend.


----------



## Spiralsongreturns (May 10, 2016)

Michelle: Well then... Lead the way! *smiles showing off her sharp shiny sparkly white shark teeth*


----------



## DatArtistNuma (May 10, 2016)

Spiralsongreturns said:


> Michelle: Well then... Lead the way! *smiles showing off her sharp shiny sparkly white shark teeth*


Numa: 0.0; Okay then. *walks the shark gal to the mirror room down the hall"


----------



## Spiralsongreturns (May 10, 2016)

*they soon arrive and Michelle sees each mirror has a different reflection on it. she walks in front of the first one and it has her reflection in a massive inflated hourglass shape* Michelle: ooh! interesting! just like those... fangirlians? is that what they're called? very nice room you have here. i'm going to spend some time in this room... but if you wish to ask me anything, feel free!


----------



## DatArtistNuma (May 10, 2016)

Numa: Alrighty. Imma go grab something real quick.


----------



## Spiralsongreturns (May 11, 2016)

Michelle: OK. *she soon looks at the mirror again but notices her reflection is starting to deflate to her own regular size... meanwhile, a hiss is heard from within her own body* ....uh oh. *she looks down to see her own boobs and butt are inflating exponentially* ...Oooooh... it's one of those mirror rooms, huh? Impressive. *claps as her figure quickly matches what she saw before* let's see if i can find another one. *she soon walks down, noticing she's twice her height as well.*


----------



## Nickolai007 (Mar 13, 2018)

DatArtistNuma said:


> Here's what i look like as my fursona. www.furaffinity.net: Piggy Numa mini ref sheet by DatArtistNuma


Can I join?


----------

